# Vinyl on Lycra and Spandex?



## waggs (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of a vinyl that will work on Lycra and Spandex? I need to print on some bikinis for a local radio staion photo shoot. Also, the prefered color would be flourescent green. I know it is alot to ask, but I need help!!

Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use hotmark 70 with no problems..... good luck ..JB


----------



## waggs (May 10, 2007)

Thanks. I'l give hotmark 70 a try. Where is a good supplier for it. I've never used that brand before?

Thanks


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I get mine from Sign Warehouse


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I buy from from Shop for Screen printing supplies & equipment,embroidery supplies,Digital printers,Digital Cutters,Garment printers, media and more! .They are fast and friendly and customer oriented unlike sign warehouse. good luck. ....JB


----------

